# Steyr Arms Pistol



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I would like to inquire about the Steyr pistol (don't know model #'s). I held one and looked at it pretty close at the last gunshow I attended and the grip was very, very comfortable. I was also impressed by the triangular (sp?) sights. It appeared to be a very well built pistol and felt very good (nice high grip) in my hands. That is all I know about this pistol other that a recollection that they were not an expensive gun. Steyr Arms is an established European firm and apparently has a pretty good reputation. If anyone owns one and has some shooting experience with this pistol I would appreciate any opinions they have. It's a little different looking but hey..........we've all seen some big changes in pistols in the last 10 years or more so that may not necessarily be a bad thing. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good things from others - but yea, it's not a very mainstream gun - which doesn't really mean too much now-a-days. A guy on Glocktalk had his slide hard chromed - nice pics he showed of it.

After my experience with big dot sights and hating them, though, I'd have to try one first before I'd buy. I wasn't happy the last time I deviated from normal sights, and am wondering how those triangle sights would work for me...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That's kinda what I've heard also. I must correct the sight name to "trapezoid" sights. On the one I saw the sights were not any bigger that a "normal" sight, they were just shaped different. It's been too long since I saw one up close. Maybe someone who owns one will chime in. I'll check back later. Thanks for the response.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have been happy with my M9. I cleaned the extractor when I first got it, and have had no malfunctions at all. To me it is very similar to a Glock, which is not a bad thing. The trap sights work well and are fast to use at close range, but past about 15yds I can shoot conventional sights better. I bought mine when CDNN was closing them out for $299.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I would like to inquire about the Steyr pistol (don't know model #'s). Any information would be appreciated.


Buy one and have it shipped to me. I'll run 20-30K rounds through it and test it for a year or so and let you know what I think. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks hberttmank,
Great pic. Do they come in 9 and 40? How many rounds? The one I messed with felt great in my hand (said that didn't I  ). I'll get one sent out to 2400 right away for evaluation. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

hberttmank,
Is the trigger like a Glock? How smooth is it? (I'm assuming it's a DAO pistol)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'll get one sent out to 2400 right away for evaluation. :roll:


THANKS Charlie, I can't wait for UPS to get here Monday morning. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No problem, anything I can do. You know me, buy high, sell low. Sometimes it's just easier to give it away. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, make sure you pass it by me after he is done with it :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

If I remember correctly, the trigger pull is VERY short on that gun, isn't it?

I don't know if it is BS or not, but I thought I once read a post about the fireing pin configuration on another forum. Some thought that it wasn't a safe design. Do not remember why.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> No problem, anything I can do. You know me, buy high, sell low. Sometimes it's just easier to give it away. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


LMAO
I don't care what "they" say about you, I think you're ALL RIGHT! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck,
How can you say that! It's NOT a P99!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Shipwreck,
> How can you say that! It's NOT a P99!


True, it isn't a P99 - It's not even worth being in my zip code if it ain't a P99 - But, I can sell it and put a downpayment on another P99  :wink:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The magazine capacity in 9mm is 14 rds. The trigger is a bit crunchy to me and breaks at 6lbs. The only Glock I have to compare it to is a model 34 which has a has a much better trigger. The pull length and reset seem about the same to me.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I had a Steyr M-40 for a while. Good thing I paid for the extra warranty on it at Gander Mountain. I found it ok as far as function, but I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it. Even at 5 yards, it was all over the place. No consistency. I even had a couple of others try it out and they had the same problems, (just to make SURE it wasn't operator error). This was a used gun when I bought it. Gander honored their warranty, even over a year later and took it back on trade in on a different gun, a Taurus PT100 and I've had a lot better experience with it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hmmmm.........? You ever find what the problem was?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

No, never did. Funny thing though, I had a similar problem with my PT-100 at first. Sometimes I think it may be ME, but with my other handguns, I'm pretty consistent. I wound up sending it back to Taurus and they claim to have "adjusted the barrel" Since it's return, it's been shooting right well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a Beretta Vertec in Feb 05 - It shot all over the place - especially compared to the regular Beretta 92 I had at the same time. After 5 trips to the range to try and get that gun to work, I finally got rid of it. It functions reliably, but the rounds were all over with absolutely no consistency - They weren't all "low to the left" or "low to the right." They were everywhere. 

On my last trip with that gun, there was a woman at the range on her VERY 1st shooting experience. She had a Ruger P89, and she was just stacking those holes one on top of the other at 7 yards. After I saw that, I didn't even fire the rest of my bullets - I packed up and went home.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck, my Ruger P85 MKII wouldn't shoot worth a damn. I called Ruger and they laser sighted the MKII. The was the last problem I had with that pistol. Regards, Richard


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

why did you not contact Steyr? they have honored warranties even on second hand guns, even when people (like me) admitted it was "tinkering" that screwed up the gun. Fantastic company to deal with (though not the best about emails, try calling). I don't have the contact info . 
I'd be willing to bet someone goofed that gun up, accuracy on all of my steyrs (have had 3, now down to 2) was better than glocks and on par with sigs.


----------

